# LED Uplighting and Path Lighting



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So does anybody have recommendations for decent LED uplighting and pathlighting that ISN'T $200 a light?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Are you not happy with the HomeDepot/Lowes offerings?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know it's been mentioned on here before but someone else brought up this place Volt Landscape Lighting. They seem reasonable priced and probably a step up from what you can get at the local box store. I also know that Site One(JDL) sells landscape lighting and I would look into them and see what prices they can get it at for you.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Are you not happy with the HomeDepot/Lowes offerings?


I have not looked at them to be honest, should I?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I know it's been mentioned on here before but someone else brought up this place Volt Landscape Lighting. They seem reasonable priced and probably a step up from what you can get at the local box store. I also know that Site One(JDL) sells landscape lighting and I would look into them and see what prices they can get it at for you.


This actually looks pretty good, thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I have not looked at them to be honest, should I?


It's all personal opinion, but I'd at least look. For me personally, I think there are diminishing returns (no pun intended) on things like outdoor lighting. Is a $20 fixture 10x worse than a $200 fixture? IMO, no. They shine at night so are usually hidden, and even if one quits working, they aren't too much to replace. Maybe a fancy fixture or two near the home entrance that will be seen a lot, but it's all personal taste and up to you. Buy quality stuff, but just don't go overboard, imo.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I have not looked at them to be honest, should I?
> ...


For me, I need like 6-8 lights total, and apparently the transformer is the expensive part. Looks like it would be $800 and change for the Volt ones mentioned above, all in. I could probably live with that.


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

I bought my 300w transformer from www.bestprolighting.com. I really like it. They also have very reasonably priced LED lighting options as well. Might want to check them out.

Cheers!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


Go with Voltlighting, you will not regret it. Especially if you buy their brass fixtures, they are heavy duty and real quality.

Also, look for their weekly/biweekly promotions. I was able to buy a bunch of well lights for 50% off. I saved about 500 bucks in lighting.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

awesome, thanks dude, i lost this thread


----------

